# Hans?s bionic leg 2



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Hans´s bionic leg 2*

I don't know whats happened, but the first thread won't add anymore posts, coppo has added something else and so have I, but it won't go past page 12 :frown2: funny peculiar.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Yes very strange Jan, I said please look after yourself too, it can be very draining/stressful being a carer for a loved one.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Have reported your post Jan.
@VS_Admin

Terry


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I cannot mark the Brexit thread as having being read.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Drew said:


> I cannot mark the Brexit thread as having being read.


The only way to get rid of the subscription notice Drew is to unsubscribe to the thread.
Go to th Brexit thread and where it says thread tool in the yellow strip unsubscribe from there.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

JanHank said:


> The only way to get rid of the subscription notice Drew is to unsubscribe to the thread.
> Go to th Brexit thread and where it says thread tool in the yellow strip unsubscribe from there.


I don't subscribe to any threads Jan, every morning and before retiring in the evening I log onto a highlighted thread i.e. the ones in bold, click "Active Topics" > return to the threads > "Active Topics" and so on. That removes the bold type as if I have read the thread. Yesterday after the problem with the site, I couldn't get rid of the *Bold Type* on the Brexit Thread. All the other threads worked as normal, only the Brexit Thread played up.

This morning everything is back to normal. I must add that I had the same results on all computers, Phone and iPads.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

E.G.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The Brexit thread just wont go away! Mwahahhahaaaaa!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> The Brexit thread just wont go away! Mwahahhahaaaaa!


Will it on 29th March 2019?


----------

